# plants help



## mississaugafish27 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi i have rotala rotundifolia in my tank(as seen in the pictures). Suddenly the leaves have black-brown spots and lines, whip lashes on the leaves....i am not sure if it is a deficiency of some sort of ferts or mineral or just algae of some sort....if any 1 can help, thanks

please see pics attached


----------



## mississaugafish27 (Aug 29, 2011)

no one can help, 
any1


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

I think there's not enough light. Or if you just recently planted them, they may be acclimating to the new tank parameters. when my rotala got those symptoms, it was due to the lack of light


----------



## mississaugafish27 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for your reply, I have enough light, i got 4 t5 ho bulbs rated at 6700k, 3 are at that 6700k and 1 is a pink for sun spectrum.....other plants are doing fine, and yes i did introduce them to the tank about a month ago...I will leave the light on 1 hour more and see if that helps and add more ferts, maybe that will help


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

It might be that it's just acclimating still. Also, it looks like there's new growth that's fine, so it seem like it'll be okay


----------



## bigfish (Jun 10, 2011)

could it be nutritional deficiency?
My sunset hygro's leaves look like that in your 2nd pic
after a lot of searching, it seems that the cause is a lack of potassium


----------



## mississaugafish27 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thats what i thought, it has to be deficiency. Cuz i know for lighting, I got that covered, its only this plant that has that issue, but other plants are fine. I will try to increase my potassium by little and monitor for couple weeks, thanks for all that helped, i really appreciated...


----------

